# Please Help. Any tests Besides Colonoscopy?



## elyag (Oct 14, 2007)

I have had what we (docs and myself) assume is IBS for the past 8 years. I have some other chronic health issues and my docs have been usure if I can handle a colonoscopy. I have a condition which can cause me to have perioids of extremely low blood pressure, fainting and dehydration. I tried to do a colonoscopy last February and couldn't even make it to the prep part of it.I'm sick of the guessing game and assuming it's just IBS everytime I have a flare up. I've also lost some weight which is a concern. Are there any other tests which might give me some idea of what's going on in my colon besides a colonoscopy? I'm 52 years old, at an age when everyone people should have a colonoscopy.


----------



## elyag (Oct 14, 2007)

Is there a camera pill which might help rule out things?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The camera pill is more a small intestine test rather than a colon test. But with the weight loss that may be appropriate.Unfortunately the virtual colonoscopy requires the same prep, I'm not sure about a barium enema but that may be an option.With the weight loss I would get a blood test for celiac disease in addition to a complete blood count (which will show inflammation). They may need to do an endoscopy from the top to confirm that but that is just a don't eat in the morning not a clean out procedure.It is probably worth recording your food intake for a few days to see how many calories you are eating. Sometimes weight loss happens when people just don't feel hungry or don't tend to eat when they feel bad. If the weight loss is from not eating enough food then it doesn't need much follow up.It may be worth getting the blood sugar tested as well as thyroid as diabetes and thyroid issues can cause weight loss.


----------



## elyag (Oct 14, 2007)

Kathleen M. said:


> The camera pill is more a small intestine test rather than a colon test. But with the weight loss that may be appropriate.Unfortunately the virtual colonoscopy requires the same prep, I'm not sure about a barium enema but that may be an option.With the weight loss I would get a blood test for celiac disease in addition to a complete blood count (which will show inflammation). They may need to do an endoscopy from the top to confirm that but that is just a don't eat in the morning not a clean out procedure.It is probably worth recording your food intake for a few days to see how many calories you are eating. Sometimes weight loss happens when people just don't feel hungry or don't tend to eat when they feel bad. If the weight loss is from not eating enough food then it doesn't need much follow up.It may be worth getting the blood sugar tested as well as thyroid as diabetes and thyroid issues can cause weight loss.


 Thanks Kathleen. Unfortunately, I think the barium enema also requires the same prep. I've had a blood test for celiac, it was negative, I've had sed rates done for inflamation, all in nomal range. I've been hyperthyroid in the past but a recent test showed my TSH was fine although the test was done a few months ago so perhaps I should ask for repeat test.. I will talk to my GI about the camera pill and upper endoscope. I'm hoping he has access to a camera pill.The weight loss started a few years ago, I had bronchitis, a stomach virus and then last November I got another weird virus which lasted 6 weeks. Each time I got sick I lost about 3 to 4 pounds, a total loss of about 10 pounds and I've been struggling to put it back on. I probably don't take in enough calories .... I'm limited in what I can eat because of the IBS. I drink Ensure sometimes but I'm wondering if that's making my IBS worse. And now because of this recent flare up of IBS D .....I'm often afraid to eat anything after an episode.


----------

